# Storing a Plow Outside for Spring/Summer/Fall



## Sigma.40 (Feb 21, 2014)

It is probably a tad early to be thinking about this, but I like to plan early. I do not have a garage so I will have to store it outside. If I cover the electrical stuff with baggies that are zip-tied shut and wrap the whole thing in a tarp, would that keep it protected enough from the large amount of rain we get here during the other 3 seasons?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

depending on the plow you have, it should have a place to put the plugs to keep them covered, i know our western and boss plows do. We store ours outside and do not cover them and they end up fine, been doing it like that for almost 30 years. I would still wrap them up though because im sure it will keep them a little more protected. The worst part about storing outside is they can have parts stolen, its happened to us


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

cover it and fluid film every thing. Last year I didn't cover mine but it was in a spot that gets no sun and it was fine. This year it will be covered and soaked in FF


----------



## Sigma.40 (Feb 21, 2014)

snowplower1;1782293 said:


> depending on the plow you have, it should have a place to put the plugs to keep them covered, i know our western and boss plows do. We store ours outside and do not cover them and they end up fine, been doing it like that for almost 30 years. I would still wrap them up though because im sure it will keep them a little more protected. The worst part about storing outside is they can have parts stolen, its happened to us


Thanks. I think the plugs do have little caps. I don't think theft is too big of a concern. I live out of town with few neighbors and can also tuck it behind my house out of sight



allagashpm;1782319 said:


> cover it and fluid film every thing. Last year I didn't cover mine but it was in a spot that gets no sun and it was fine. This year it will be covered and soaked in FF


Fluid film? Like this:

http://www.theruststore.com/Fluid-Film-P179C67.aspx?gclid=CJX54vyziL0CFcg7Mgod8x4AOw

-Like I said, its probably a bit early to think about it, but maybe not. It's been 50F for a couple days.


----------



## twizted143 (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldnt cover it, if you cover it I would think the moisture buildup under the tarp would be worse then just leaving it outside. Just my two cents.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

twizted143;1782344 said:


> I wouldnt cover it, if you cover it I would think the moisture buildup under the tarp would be worse then just leaving it outside. Just my two cents.


Yes to above
But keep it out of the sun, the UV light will eat all the rubber. You can 1/2 cover it to keep the sun off and leave the back side open. FF is a very good. I do this.


----------



## Sigma.40 (Feb 21, 2014)

twizted143;1782344 said:


> I wouldnt cover it, if you cover it I would think the moisture buildup under the tarp would be worse then just leaving it outside. Just my two cents.


I was wondering about that...


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Put it up on a pallet too, keep airflow underneath the plow as well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just beach them out of the way.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I put mine on pallets and set them on top of a sea container. Keeps them out of the way and I can move them easily with the forklift. 

I spray them down with oil and pack dielectric grease in the connectors. My oldest one is going on 20 years of being stored outside and it still looks better than most of the junk I see on the road around here.

I always wanted to build a shed for them, but my lot is only 2 acres and space is at a premium.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wash them first....then grease the cyl where they are exposed


----------



## Sigma.40 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks guys. I will do all of this. Winter seems to be winding down. While most of me is excited to get the motorcycles back out, there is a part of me that is sad that I was only able to use my plow once (I just got the plow truck a couple weeks ago).


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

The downside I discovered with covering any equipment with a tarp is the field mice enjoy the protection the tarp provides and build a home there. It seems field mice enjoy snacking on wiring harnesses as well. I'd rather have the minor deterioration from the sun over destruction from field mice. I HATE those little buggers.


----------



## Sigma.40 (Feb 21, 2014)

k1768;1782566 said:


> The downside I discovered with covering any equipment with a tarp is the field mice enjoy the protection the tarp provides and build a home there. It seems field mice enjoy snacking on wiring harnesses as well. I'd rather have the minor deterioration from the sun over destruction from field mice. I HATE those little buggers.


Yeah, thats another problem. I'll deal with that when the time comes.


----------

